# HH Foreshadowing



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

I really like the foreshadowing the opening trilogy and Fulgrim, especially when Lucius kicks Lokan's butt in their second duel and the following dialogue happens:


> *Lokan*: someone will beat you some day.
> *Lucius*: Not in this lifetime


DUN-DUN-DUN-dun

I found this brilliant. Read the fluff in C:CSM and you will know what I mean (When he gets beaten by Cyrus then possesses him).


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Sweet spoiler -__-


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

brianizbrewtal said:


> Sweet spoiler -__-


 I hope you're joking, as it is quite in-disclosive whichever way you 
Look at it.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm talking about the codex part. I'm trying not read too much about 40k so the heresy will be more enjoyable


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Next time I'll add spoiler alerts 
Sorry if I ruined anything for you.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I feel like I'm back in time.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Lots of foreshadowing going on in books..... read fear to tread


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Although technically he was defeated in his own life time. But yeah.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I love all the little foreshadowing occasions that go on in the series. Some of them are outrageously subtle, but are there to be found.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> I love all the little foreshadowing occasions that go on in the series. Some of them are outrageously subtle, but are there to be found.


 It's a really odd feeling, having been used to all the '10 millennia Long War stuff', then reading the HH books and wondering why the hell they are so ignorant. Then it clicks that they don't kw _anything _yet. Like in the second book when the thing about Nurgleth. That was also wierd.


----------

